# A very long shot - Malone's livery yard - Teddy



## carterk3 (6 February 2013)

I know this is a very very long shot but i used to own a grey Irish cob called Teddy who was last sold to someone who kept him at Malone's livery yard in Ripley, Surrey. Does anyone know of that yard and what happened to Teddy. He would be 19 now and about 14.3. Usually well behaved only known bad behaviour was sometimes naughty to lead, didn't like to be lunged and sometimes riggy with mares.

I would love to know what happened to him as I had such fun with him and have lovely memories. I only sold him because I had too many horses. He also loved jumping and X-country.  Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## giveitago (6 February 2013)

Which yard was Malones, is that on the green?


----------



## giveitago (6 February 2013)

I found a Teddy that was at Mill Stream in Ripley but he would be about 21 now and was 15.2 ish


----------



## carterk3 (6 February 2013)

Thanks so much for the reply. Unfortunately I'm not sure of the exact location in Ripley. My Teddy was rising 5 when I bought him in Dec '94. He may look bigger than he actually is .i never knew his real breeding but at a guess would have been ID x Connemara so reasonably chunky.


----------



## giveitago (7 February 2013)

A friend seems to remember him , she's making enquiries to aee if we can find him.

If you had him dec'94 he'll be 22/23 now


----------



## Ella19 (7 February 2013)

I used to share him. Was his full name Rupert? I shared him in 2000 I think. He was awfully slow bless him but ultra safe. I gave up my share as he hates the school and apart from jumping would not go.faster than trot, out hacking he was fab but the hacking there was dire and only off road was an hour over the a3 bridge! He used to jump road signs ie the painted slow ones. I'll see if I can find old photos. No idea where he is now I'm afraid, I'll see what I can dig up


----------



## Ella19 (7 February 2013)

I lie I shared him April to July 2002.


----------



## Ella19 (7 February 2013)

Hopefully this will work?
Last 7 photos of photos
https://picasaweb.google.com/m/viewer?hl=en#album/EllaJ24/5412206741665500801


----------



## carterk3 (7 February 2013)

giveitago said:



			A friend seems to remember him , she's making enquiries to aee if we can find him.

If you had him dec'94 he'll be 22/23 now
		
Click to expand...

Sorry wasn't thinking straight - of course. Thank you that would be brilliant


----------



## carterk3 (7 February 2013)

Ella19 said:



			Hopefully this will work?
Last 7 photos of photos
https://picasaweb.google.com/m/viewer?hl=en#album/EllaJ24/5412206741665500801

Click to expand...

Hi unfortunately don't seem to be able to access pictures. Sounds  like it might be him though. I believe he was bought for the owner's daughter at the time. Does that tie in with your memories. He could be quite cheeky sometimes. He was a peat bog pony in Ireland before I got him. I could really do with another one like him now. Would just like to know what happened to him and hope was/is ok in his old age! I will keep trying with pictures as I would love to see them. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Ella19 (8 February 2013)

Pm me your email and I'll email photos instead


----------



## Emsarr (10 February 2013)

Was this the same Teddy?


----------



## carterk3 (10 February 2013)

Hi - I think we are still trying to decide. Are you able to shed any more light on it? Would be really grateful for any info


----------

